# General RPG Discussion Database Error



## JediSoth (Apr 27, 2015)

When I'm on the Forum menus page, when I click on the link for General RPG Discussion, I get a Database Error (on both Chrome and Firefox). I can still access a thread in that forum that I've participated in through my profile page, but any links I click to take me back to the main forum page for that category gives me a database error.

My browser is showing this for the path when I get the DB error: http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?2-General-RPG-Discussion

I don't seem to have any issues accessing that forum via Tapatalk.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2015)

Umbran mentioned to me he was having that issue, too, but I couldn't replicate it - and still can't.  I was hoping somebody else would say something!

Does it tell you what the database error is, or is it just cryptically telling you there is one?


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 27, 2015)

The error message say that the enworld technical staff has been notified, but that could be a generic error template.

I have been getting it too, on Chrome.  Haven't tried anything else yet.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2015)

Gah.  I hate it when it does that"  "There's an error, but it's a secret!"


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 27, 2015)

It works with Internet Explorer fine, if that helps any.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 27, 2015)

Just for sake of putting the information all in one place.

I have tried with Chrome, Firefox, and IE (on Win7).  I get that error in any browser, when I am logged in.  When I am not logged in, I do not get the error in any browser.  I have no problems with the General forum in Tapatalk.


----------



## JediSoth (Apr 27, 2015)

I just tried it with IE and when I wasn't logged in, I could access the forum. As soon as I logged in, I got the database error again. 

This error has occurred at home and at work, though I haven't tried IE from my home PC yet. I also haven't tried it on my laptop. The error message SkidAce posted is the exact one I see.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 27, 2015)

Time to start poking around on vBulletin boards, to see if there's a clue there somewhere.

The quick read I did suggests that we need someone to go look at the database error logs to see what the actual error we are getting is....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 27, 2015)

FWIW, I'm accessing the boards almost exclusively via IOS devices using Safari- no Tapatalk (or whatever it is called).  No issues.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 27, 2015)

...and amusingly, I lost the whole site shortly after posting that.  
Right now, though?  Seems clear.


----------



## JediSoth (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup, I started getting the error on every page. 

Every thing seems to be working now, though, even the General RPG Discussion where I first noticed the problem.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 27, 2015)

Yep - for a while today, the entire site gave me the same database error.

Now, things have returned to normal, including the General RPG forum.


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 28, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Just for sake of putting the information all in one place.
> 
> I have tried with Chrome, Firefox, and IE (on Win7).  I get that error in any browser, when I am logged in.  When I am not logged in, I do not get the error in any browser.  I have no problems with the General forum in Tapatalk.




It is true that I was likely not logged in on IE either, since I do not use it regularly.


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 28, 2015)

Works now.


----------



## Umbran (May 9, 2015)

And... I'm getting the error again.


----------



## steeldragons (May 9, 2015)

Getting the database error (the screen skidace posted earlier) for the Houserules/Homebrews forum only. Everything else seems to be functioning for me.


----------



## Umbran (May 9, 2015)

I am getting it for 

General RPG Discussion
D&D House Rules, Homebrews, and Discussion
EN Publishing


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2015)

Umbran said:


> I am getting it for
> 
> General RPG Discussion
> D&D House Rules, Homebrews, and Discussion
> EN Publishing



Ditto.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2015)

Additional data point: you can access individual threads directly in those subfora if you know their names or if they're the most recent post.  But you can't get into the forum as a whole.


----------



## Magistus71 (May 10, 2015)

I am getting the error when I try to go to the EN Publishing forum here is the dirrect link http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?12-EN-Publishing


----------



## JeffB (May 10, 2015)

getting it in all the new split off forums. general, star wars, etc. Logged out, logged back in. Same issues.

I am using chrome on a android phone and a Kindle (browser is silk, android tech). Have not tried with the desktop.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 10, 2015)

Oh, I thought I was the only one having problems.


----------



## Magistus71 (May 10, 2015)

Now seeing this issue here.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?7-D-amp-D-House-Rules-Homebrews-amp-Conversion-Library


----------



## Fragsie (May 3, 2016)

I'm having this issue with all forums past http://www.enworld.org/forum/forum.php


----------



## SkidAce (May 3, 2016)

It's BAAAAAACK!

Having the problem with the General RPG Discussion header/thread only.


----------



## Max_Killjoy (May 3, 2016)

I worried that maybe I'd missed this thread when I posted my own thread on the same error... and then I noticed that this thread is from last April/May.


----------



## Blue (May 3, 2016)

I'm having this problem at 15:03 EDT on the D&D Homebrew forum, using his link:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?7-D-amp-D-House-Rules-Homebrews-amp-Conversion-Library

I get the error in Firefox where I am logged in, and in Edge & Chrome where I am not logged in.  It persists if I hit reload.

EDIT:  I could get to the Meta forum without problem just now.  I have been seeing this problem fairly heavily over the past several days, but never before then.  One day recently it was for the 5e Edition, Homebrew and Char Op forums for most of a day.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2016)

We have a separate thread for the current issues, guys. This one is from 2015 and is just confusing the issue.  I'll close this one.


----------

